# A few of my tanks



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Well i did some cleaning today and then took some pics of my tanks, pics are not the best they were taken with my blackberry, anyways the first pic is my 80g African Mixed,
2nd pic is my 90g African mixed
3RD and 4th pics is my 40g semi breed/growout tank, right now it's home to a bunch of Blackvail tail angels/Breeding trio of Endlers and (because i had to find space) a breeding net with about 17 Red Zebra fry.
5th pic is my 40 community with an assortment of angels, silver/blue angels,koi angels 2x Discus,Swordtails,pictacat,long finned Rasboro tetras,2x golden gourami,2x ABNP,and 2 other Plecos (just can't remeber the name or the L#.
Also the 80g is a custom built stand and canopy, not totally finished yet and the 40 breed/growout is a metal stacker that i fabbed up then skinned it with knottypine wainscotting and pine trim, still need to put on a door and clear coat it.
I have 3 more in the carport 37,35fullsetups and a 33 but are all shutdown and collecting dust hahaha obviousley i need to build a fishroom or buy a bigger house
Oh yeah i have a 10g growout with 22 blue Zebra fry in it at the moment and oh yeah also a 5g bowfront with a trio of ABNP's in it.
That should be it:bigsmile:


----------



## Jessia (Oct 23, 2011)

Looking good even for phone pics! You don't have any problems with discus in a planted tank? I haven't done much research on them, but I've only seen them in bare-bottom tanks.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks, but i really do need a better camera as far as the Discus goes no problems at all, then again i've only had them maybe 2 weeks.


----------

